# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشورت در مورد کنکور 99

## SSalehi

می خواستم بدونم برای تابستان درسی را کلاس برم یا نه. دوازدهم خواهم رفت.بعضی از کلاس ها معارفه رفتم مدرسانی هم که خیلی طرفدار دارن اما من چیزی نفهمیدم. در کل میشه با کتاب تست به تنهایی درصد های بالا گرفت.مثلا من در شیمی مدرسه مشکلاتم قابل حل هستند اما وقتی به کلاس کنکور ها می رم اصلا چیزی که بلد بودم هم یادم می ره.با اینکه مدرس‌سعی داشت مفهومی درس بده اما سرعتش نسبت به من سرعت نور بود.
من می خواهم که توی تابستان تخصصی های پایه را کامل کنم چون تا حالا تستی کار نکردم

----------


## Vampex

تا خودت نخونی کلاس کمکی بهت نمیکنه
مشکل بچه ها اینه که کلاس کنکورو برای یادگیری میرن در حالی که باید برای رفع اشکال برن
اول از رو کتاب بخون و تست بزن بعدا هر چیو نفهمیدی چند جلسه کلاس برو هرچند الان با این همه فیلم های تدریس زیاد نیازی به کلاس نیست

----------


## NimaHdp

> می خواستم بدونم برای تابستان درسی را کلاس برم یا نه. دوازدهم خواهم رفت.بعضی از کلاس ها معارفه رفتم مدرسانی هم که خیلی طرفدار دارن اما من چیزی نفهمیدم. در کل میشه با کتاب تست به تنهایی درصد های بالا گرفت.مثلا من در شیمی مدرسه مشکلاتم قابل حل هستند اما وقتی به کلاس کنکور ها می رم اصلا چیزی که بلد بودم هم یادم می ره.با اینکه مدرس‌سعی داشت مفهومی درس بده اما سرعتش نسبت به من سرعت نور بود.
> من می خواهم که توی تابستان تخصصی های پایه را کامل کنم چون تا حالا تستی کار نکردم


دوست عزیز جواب سوالات شما بسیار بسیار گسترده هست و نیاز به یک دوره کامل مشاوره و برنامه ریزی داره
در حد خلاصه، یه سری مطالب رو ذکر می‌کنم شاید براتون مفید باشه (بنده خودم مشاور نیستم و بر اساس تجربیات شخصی حرف میزنم)
دلایل زیادی وجود داره که شما روی کلاس های کنکوری بازده خوبی نداشته باشید ولی اگر مطمئن هستید که مدرس کلاس، فرد کاربلد و مسلطی هست، شاید مهم ترین عامل نتیجه نگرفتن شما، ضعفتون در مباحث کلاس باشه. کلاس های کنکوری به ویژه در تابستان سال دوازدهم، به گونه ای برگزار میشن که اکثر و چه بسا همه مطالب رو در کمترین بازه زمانی جمع کنن. طبیعیه که بعضی از داوطلبان کنکور نتونن با برنامه کلاس پیش برن. اینکه شما کلاس برید یا نرید و کدوم کلاس ها رو برید، باید با کمک پیگیر آموزشیتون (مشاور یا پدر و مادر یا...) و تصمیم حود شما صورت بگیره. شخصا نمی‌تونم از راه دور برای شما نسخه بپیچم و خدایی ناکرده اگر بعدا نتیجه نگرفتید، گناهش گردنم باشه (سوءتفاهم نشه. قصدم منت گزاری نیست ولی چیزی رو که به نظرم درسته گفتم)
در مورد سوال دومتون بگم که مشکلی نیست. شما می‌تونید دروس پایه رو در تابستون جمع کنید. اگر بخواین فقط اختصاصی ها رو جمع کنید که راحت تره. نگران تست نزدنتون نباشید. بعد از یه مدت تست زدن، میفتین رو غلتک!

----------


## -Sara-

سلام من یه مشاور داشتم میگفت این کلاسا به درد نمیخورن اگه خودت بخونی بهتره یا از همین فیلمای الا مشکلاتت رو حل کنی.
میگفت فقط خسته میشی وقتی میری و میای.
هرکی یه نظری داره دیگه..
اون اینجوری میگفت..

----------


## SSalehi

> دوست عزیز جواب سوالات شما بسیار بسیار گسترده هست و نیاز به یک دوره کامل مشاوره و برنامه ریزی داره
> در حد خلاصه، یه سری مطالب رو ذکر می‌کنم شاید براتون مفید باشه (بنده خودم مشاور نیستم و بر اساس تجربیات شخصی حرف میزنم)
> دلایل زیادی وجود داره که شما روی کلاس های کنکوری بازده خوبی نداشته باشید ولی اگر مطمئن هستید که مدرس کلاس، فرد کاربلد و مسلطی هست، شاید مهم ترین عامل نتیجه نگرفتن شما، ضعفتون در مباحث کلاس باشه. کلاس های کنکوری به ویژه در تابستان سال دوازدهم، به گونه ای برگزار میشن که اکثر و چه بسا همه مطالب رو در کمترین بازه زمانی جمع کنن. طبیعیه که بعضی از داوطلبان کنکور نتونن با برنامه کلاس پیش برن. اینکه شما کلاس برید یا نرید و کدوم کلاس ها رو برید، باید با کمک پیگیر آموزشیتون (مشاور یا پدر و مادر یا...) و تصمیم حود شما صورت بگیره. شخصا نمی‌تونم از راه دور برای شما نسخه بپیچم و خدایی ناکرده اگر بعدا نتیجه نگرفتید، گناهش گردنم باشه (سوءتفاهم نشه. قصدم منت گزاری نیست ولی چیزی رو که به نظرم درسته گفتم)
> در مورد سوال دومتون بگم که مشکلی نیست. شما می‌تونید دروس پایه رو در تابستون جمع کنید. اگر بخواین فقط اختصاصی ها رو جمع کنید که راحت تره. نگران تست نزدنتون نباشید. بعد از یه مدت تست زدن، میفتین رو غلتک!


خیلی ممنون مفید بود.
من رشته ریاضی هستم. بیشتر که فکر کردم دیدم اگر گسسته و هندسه را کلاس برم بهتره چون اگر یک سوال را جواب بدم معادل دو تا شیمی هست....با اینکه مدرس شیمی خیلی خوب وبود مرادی بود فکر کنم علامه حلی هم هست اما چون خیلی سریع درس داد به هر حال مشکل داشتم.حالا به نظرتون چه کتابی خوبه برای شیمی برای اینکه خودم بخونم؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> خیلی ممنون مفید بود.
> من رشته ریاضی هستم. بیشتر که فکر کردم دیدم اگر گسسته و هندسه را کلاس برم بهتره چون اگر یک سوال را جواب بدم معادل دو تا شیمی هست....با اینکه مدرس شیمی خیلی خوب وبود مرادی بود فکر کنم علامه حلی هم هست اما چون خیلی سریع درس داد به هر حال مشکل داشتم.حالا به نظرتون چه کتابی خوبه برای شیمی برای اینکه خودم بخونم؟


اگر تشخیص میدین که کلاس رفتن براتون سودمند هست، میتونید شرکت کنید (فرقی نداره برای چه درسی باشه. مهم اینه که اوضاع شما رو بهتر کنه)

کتاب های کمک درسی شیمی موجود در بازار، اغلب کیفیت خوبی دارن
میزان بازده یک کتاب برای شما، بستگی به کیفیت و فن بیان کتاب و سطح علمی خودتون داره. ممکنه یک کتاب برای من مفید باشه در حالی که برای شما خوب نباشه. یه بررسی کوتاه نظری از کتاب ها میگم براتون ولی خودتون باید برید همه کتاب هارو ببینید و اونی که براتون قابل فهم تر و مفید تر هست رو انتخاب کنید 
به نظرم کتاب های پایه به پایه شیمی خیلی سبز روان ترین و ساده ترین درسنامه رو دارن و برای افراد ضعیف و متوسط خیلی مناسبن. تست های تالیفی زیادی هم دارن که کمک میکنه یادگیری اولیه شما کامل بشه. کتاب های شیمی نشر الگو هم کتاب های خوبی هستن و تست های تالیفی زیاد و مناسبی دارن. البته سطحشون تقریبا در حد خیلی سبز هست. من از ترکیب این دو کتاب خیلی نتیجه گرفتم ولی کامل ترین گزینه، کتاب های شیمی مبتکران (بهمن بازرگانی) هست که علاوه بر درسنامه مفید، تست های تالیفی و شناسه دار زیادی داره. اغلب تیپ تست های شیمی، در این کتاب وجود داره که به شما کمک می‌کنه درصدتون رو به صد نزدیک کنید. اخیرا خودم دارم با این کتاب پیش میرم و تا فعلا راضی بودم. اگر قصد تهیه یک منبع جامع و با کیفیت رو دارین، من بهتون کتاب های شیمی مبتکران رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> خیلی ممنون مفید بود.
> من رشته ریاضی هستم. بیشتر که فکر کردم دیدم اگر گسسته و هندسه را کلاس برم بهتره چون اگر یک سوال را جواب بدم معادل دو تا شیمی هست....با اینکه مدرس شیمی خیلی خوب وبود مرادی بود فکر کنم علامه حلی هم هست اما چون خیلی سریع درس داد به هر حال مشکل داشتم.حالا به نظرتون چه کتابی خوبه برای شیمی برای اینکه خودم بخونم؟


سلام و خسته نباشی خدمت دوست عزیز. من خودم کلا کلاسای بیرون رو نمی پسندم و مخالفم و اگه قرار باشه برم آنلاین میرم. الان هندسه و گسسته کلاسینو رو بهرام جلالی واسه ۹۹ تدریس می کنه. واسه شیمی هم اگه یه درسنامه کاملا خودآموز می خواین ، همون طور که آقا نیما گفت مبتکران خیلی خوب کار کرده ولی باید توجه که بعضیا از درسنامش خسته میشن. من خودم بدون یه تدریس خوب ، کتاب های سال به سال خیلی سبز رو استفاده کردم و الان هم شیمی پایشو گرفتم و مشکلی ندارم. البته شما که میگی مشکل داری بهتره اول سال به سال بگیری

----------


## SSalehi

آ


> اگر تشخیص میدین که کلاس رفتن براتون سودمند هست، میتونید شرکت کنید (فرقی نداره برای چه درسی باشه. مهم اینه که اوضاع شما رو بهتر کنه)
> 
> کتاب های کمک درسی شیمی موجود در بازار، اغلب کیفیت خوبی دارن
> میزان بازده یک کتاب برای شما، بستگی به کیفیت و فن بیان کتاب و سطح علمی خودتون داره. ممکنه یک کتاب برای من مفید باشه در حالی که برای شما خوب نباشه. یه بررسی کوتاه نظری از کتاب ها میگم براتون ولی خودتون باید برید همه کتاب هارو ببینید و اونی که براتون قابل فهم تر و مفید تر هست رو انتخاب کنید 
> به نظرم کتاب های پایه به پایه شیمی خیلی سبز روان ترین و ساده ترین درسنامه رو دارن و برای افراد ضعیف و متوسط خیلی مناسبن. تست های تالیفی زیادی هم دارن که کمک میکنه یادگیری اولیه شما کامل بشه. کتاب های شیمی نشر الگو هم کتاب های خوبی هستن و تست های تالیفی زیاد و مناسبی دارن. البته سطحشون تقریبا در حد خیلی سبز هست. من از ترکیب این دو کتاب خیلی نتیجه گرفتم ولی کامل ترین گزینه، کتاب های شیمی مبتکران (بهمن بازرگانی) هست که علاوه بر درسنامه مفید، تست های تالیفی و شناسه دار زیادی داره. اغلب تیپ تست های شیمی، در این کتاب وجود داره که به شما کمک می‌کنه درصدتون رو به صد نزدیک کنید. اخیرا خودم دارم با این کتاب پیش میرم و تا فعلا راضی بودم. اگر قصد تهیه یک منبع جامع و با کیفیت رو دارین، من بهتون کتاب های شیمی مبتکران رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم


ممنون.اما فکر می کنم مقداری خوب منظورم را منتقل نکردم.من به کتاب شیمی مسلط هستم اما مدرس شیمی بدون اینکه هیچ پیش زمینه ای بسازه یک دفعه سطح بالا کار کرد.اما من کتاب مدرسه را بلدم.یک کتاب می خواستم که از سطح کتاب شروع کنه و به بالا بره.کتاب های بهمن بازرگان یک عیبی که داره خیلی درسنامه طولانی داره اما مطلب خوب درک میشه.با خیلی سبز زیادن نیجه نمی گیرم کلا در هر درسی.اما نشر الگو و گاج(کلا در همه درسها)باهاشون مشکلی ندارم.به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟
در ضمن در مورد کلاس های انلاین این رو باید بگم یکی از مدرسان ریاضی را که به صورت حضوری دیدم گفت که به هیچ وجه برنامه های تلوزیونی، دی وی دی ها و کلاس های آنلاین خودم رو ببینید چون به من می گن مطلب رو توی چند جلسه توضیح بده من هم نمی تونن اینکار رو تام بدم مجبورم بعضی مطالب را سطحی بگم

----------


## shayan7992

اگه نیاز به اموزش داری سایت آلا و دکتر iq دبیرای خوبی داره

----------


## NimaHdp

> آ
> ممنون.اما فکر می کنم مقداری خوب منظورم را منتقل نکردم.من به کتاب شیمی مسلط هستم اما مدرس شیمی بدون اینکه هیچ پیش زمینه ای بسازه یک دفعه سطح بالا کار کرد.اما من کتاب مدرسه را بلدم.یک کتاب می خواستم که از سطح کتاب شروع کنه و به بالا بره.کتاب های بهمن بازرگان یک عیبی که داره خیلی درسنامه طولانی داره اما مطلب خوب درک میشه.با خیلی سبز زیادن نیجه نمی گیرم کلا در هر درسی.اما نشر الگو و گاج(کلا در همه درسها)باهاشون مشکلی ندارم.به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟
> در ضمن در مورد کلاس های انلاین این رو باید بگم یکی از مدرسان ریاضی را که به صورت حضوری دیدم گفت که به هیچ وجه برنامه های تلوزیونی، دی وی دی ها و کلاس های آنلاین خودم رو ببینید چون به من می گن مطلب رو توی چند جلسه توضیح بده من هم نمی تونن اینکار رو تام بدم مجبورم بعضی مطالب را سطحی بگم


خواهش می‌کنم
بله شاید بشه گفت بزرگ ترین عیب کتاب های نظام جدید آقای بازرگانی حجم زیاد هست. توجه داشته باشید که شما یک تابستون کامل وقت دارین. تموم کردن کتاب های آقای بازرگانی در این بازه زمانی کار سختی نیست. به ویژه، مطمئن خواهید بود که بهترین گزینه رو استفاده کردین
عرض کردم که به نظر من، روان ترین و ساده ترین درسنامه بین کتاب های شیمی بازار رو خیلی سبز داره که کمک می‌کنه به تسلط نسبی برسید. حجم زیادی هم نداره. منظورتون از نتیجه نگرفتن، بدفهمی مطالب درس‌نامه هست یا تست های ضعیف؟
میکرو شیمی نظام جدید کیفیت خوبی نداره (برخلاف نظام قدیمش). نشر الگو بهتر از میکرو کار کرده

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> آ
> ممنون.اما فکر می کنم مقداری خوب منظورم را منتقل نکردم.من به کتاب شیمی مسلط هستم اما مدرس شیمی بدون اینکه هیچ پیش زمینه ای بسازه یک دفعه سطح بالا کار کرد.اما من کتاب مدرسه را بلدم.یک کتاب می خواستم که از سطح کتاب شروع کنه و به بالا بره.کتاب های بهمن بازرگان یک عیبی که داره خیلی درسنامه طولانی داره اما مطلب خوب درک میشه.با خیلی سبز زیادن نیجه نمی گیرم کلا در هر درسی.اما نشر الگو و گاج(کلا در همه درسها)باهاشون مشکلی ندارم.به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟
> در ضمن در مورد کلاس های انلاین این رو باید بگم یکی از مدرسان ریاضی را که به صورت حضوری دیدم گفت که به هیچ وجه برنامه های تلوزیونی، دی وی دی ها و کلاس های آنلاین خودم رو ببینید چون به من می گن مطلب رو توی چند جلسه توضیح بده من هم نمی تونن اینکار رو تام بدم مجبورم بعضی مطالب را سطحی بگم


کلاس ریاضی آریان حیدری ۴۰ جلسه ۴ ساعته هست. به نظرت تو این زمان مطالبو سطحی میگه ؟؟؟
بعد اینکه اگه به کتاب کامل مسلطی شیمی پایه خیلی سبز رو کار کن و اگه می خوای بازم ۱۰۰ درصده مطالبو دوباره بخونی پایه به پایه خیلی سبز

----------


## SSalehi

> خواهش می‌کنم
> بله شاید بشه گفت بزرگ ترین عیب کتاب های نظام جدید آقای بازرگانی حجم زیاد هست. توجه داشته باشید که شما یک تابستون کامل وقت دارین. تموم کردن کتاب های آقای بازرگانی در این بازه زمانی کار سختی نیست. به ویژه، مطمئن خواهید بود که بهترین گزینه رو استفاده کردین
> عرض کردم که به نظر من، روان ترین و ساده ترین درسنامه بین کتاب های شیمی بازار رو خیلی سبز داره که کمک می‌کنه به تسلط نسبی برسید. حجم زیادی هم نداره. منظورتون از نتیجه نگرفتن، بدفهمی مطالب درس‌نامه هست یا تست های ضعیف؟
> میکرو شیمی نظام جدید کیفیت خوبی نداره (برخلاف نظام قدیمش). نشر الگو بهتر از میکرو کار کرده


راستش من از ریاضی خیلی سبز فقط استفاده کردم.به نظرم درسنامه و تست ها اختلاف سطح زیادی باهم داشتند.یعنی با اون درسنامه نمی تونستم تست های کتاب رو بزنم.البته همچین مشکلی رو با گاج نداشتم.حالانمی دونم سطح تست های گاج پایین بود یا نه.البته جالب بود برام چون توی همین انجمن دیده بودم که میگن گاج سطحش بالاست .اما اینجا شما گفتید خوب کار نکرده.از بین نشر الگو و خیلی سبز کدوم بهتره برای شیمی؟موج ازمون چطوره؟ درضمن توی این کلاس ها یکسری نکات تستی می گفتن اینها توی کتاب ها قابل دستیابی هست؟
من پایه غربی ضعیفی دارم.شاید دهم و یازدهم جمعا50یا60%را بلد باشم.اما بعضی از قواعد و نکات ریز را بلد نیستم.یک کتاب کامل از لحاظ درسنامه در عربی هم می خواستم

----------


## MehranWilson

ببین خودت تا با تست سروکله نزنی هیچی سر در نمیاری واسه بعضی درسا حالا یه توضیحی میدم 
شیمی : اصلا و ابدا نیاز به کلاس نیاز نیست مبتکران عالی عمل کرده حالا واسه نظام قدیم که اینجور بود
فیزیک : اصلا و ابدا به کلاس نیاز نیست . میکرو نقره ای گاج دیگه نمیدونم نظام جدید اسمش چیه ولی اون که عالیه یعنی محشره..مبتکران هم هست که دیگه اینقد از فرمول دوری کرده و روشای مسخره روی تستا پیاده کرده که ادم میگه 4 تا فرمول بلد باشم بهتره از این !!! ( ولی پیشنهادم گاجه )
ریاضی:اگه پایت ضعیفه اگه قویه اگه متوسطی حتما برو چون ریاضی که درس کاملا فهمیدنیه
نمیدونم تجربی هستی یا نه ولی زیست که دیگه مایع خنده س اگه بری :/ - فقط کتاب درسی بعدش تست .... درسنامه نخون براش...تو کتاب رو حفظ باشی دیگه طراح حالا هر چی رو میخواد با بقیه ترکیب کنه تو روی تک تک جملات 3 کتاب مسلطی
این تجربه 2 سال کنکورم بود امیدوارم اشتباهات من و پیشنیان من رو انجام ندی 
بعدشم گول این موسسات بدرد نخور رو نخور..اقا بیا ما یه پکیج 70 درصدی شیمی بهت میدیم در طی 3 ساعت یک سوم کنکور را ببندید ... کنکور یعنی زحمت یعنی بدبختی یعنی رنج

بعدشم کلاس اصلا وقتت رو میگیره ..

----------


## SSalehi

> ببین خودت تا با تست سروکله نزنی هیچی سر در نمیاری واسه بعضی درسا حالا یه توضیحی میدم 
> شیمی : اصلا و ابدا نیاز به کلاس نیاز نیست مبتکران عالی عمل کرده حالا واسه نظام قدیم که اینجور بود
> فیزیک : اصلا و ابدا به کلاس نیاز نیست . میکرو نقره ای گاج دیگه نمیدونم نظام جدید اسمش چیه ولی اون که عالیه یعنی محشره..مبتکران هم هست که دیگه اینقد از فرمول دوری کرده و روشای مسخره روی تستا پیاده کرده که ادم میگه 4 تا فرمول بلد باشم بهتره از این !!! ( ولی پیشنهادم گاجه )
> ریاضی:اگه پایت ضعیفه اگه قویه اگه متوسطی حتما برو چون ریاضی که درس کاملا فهمیدنیه
> نمیدونم تجربی هستی یا نه ولی زیست که دیگه مایع خنده س اگه بری :/ - فقط کتاب درسی بعدش تست .... درسنامه نخون براش...تو کتاب رو حفظ باشی دیگه طراح حالا هر چی رو میخواد با بقیه ترکیب کنه تو روی تک تک جملات 3 کتاب مسلطی
> این تجربه 2 سال کنکورم بود امیدوارم اشتباهات من و پیشنیان من رو انجام ندی 
> بعدشم گول این موسسات بدرد نخور رو نخور..اقا بیا ما یه پکیج 70 درصدی شیمی بهت میدیم در طی 3 ساعت یک سوم کنکور را ببندید ... کنکور یعنی زحمت یعنی بدبختی یعنی رنج
> 
> بعدشم کلاس اصلا وقتت رو میگیره ..


رشته ریاضیم.
راستش من هم به همین نتیجه رسیدم که کلاس ها را کاهش بدم.قصدم این بود فقط حسابان و هندسه گسسته برم.اما معارفه فیزیک اقای نادری نژاد نویسنده گاج رو که دیدم حس کردم اونقدری که فکر می کردم روی فیزیک مسلط نیستم به خصوص دهم.حالا تصمیم گرفتم فیزیک و حسابان رو کلاس برم

----------


## NimaHdp

> راستش من از ریاضی خیلی سبز فقط استفاده کردم.به نظرم درسنامه و تست ها اختلاف سطح زیادی باهم داشتند.یعنی با اون درسنامه نمی تونستم تست های کتاب رو بزنم.البته همچین مشکلی رو با گاج نداشتم.حالانمی دونم سطح تست های گاج پایین بود یا نه.البته جالب بود برام چون توی همین تاپیک دیده بودم که میگن گاج سطحش بالاست .اما اینجا شما گفتید خوب کار نکرده.از بین نشر الگو و خیلی سبز کدوم بهتره برای شیمی؟ درضمن توی این کلاس ها یکسری نکات تستی می گفتن اینها توی کتاب ها قابل دستیابی هست؟


بله خودم هم خیلی سبز ریاضی جامع نظام جدید رو کار کردم و کاملا حرف شما رو قبول دارم. متاسفانه تطابقی بین درسنامه و تست ها وجود نداره ولی شیمی خیلی سبز کاملا برخلاف ریاضیش هست. اکثر تست هاش تالیفی هستن و کاملا مطابق با درسنامه، به‌این صورت که اگر شما درسنامه ها رو خوب بفهمید، تقریبا همه تست هاش رو جواب میدین. بازم میگم که سطح متوسط اغلب تست ها و سازگاری کامل اونها با درسنامه ای که بسیار روان و ساده نوشته شده میتونه شما رو برای شروع کار راه بندازه. اگر به درصد های بهتر فکر می‌کنید باید دنبال یه منبع سطح بالاتر مثل نشر الگو و مبتکران باشید
همون‌طور که گفتم میکرو نظام قدیم (همون گاج نقره ای) برای اغلب درس ها پیشنهاد میشد و خیلی با کیفیت بود ولی برای نظام جدید تقریبا هیچکدوم از کتاب های میکرو و میکرو طلایی خوب نیستن. اگر میخواین خودتون مطمئن بشید کافیه یه سر بزنید به کتاب فروشی ها و تست هاش رو بررسی کنید (تعداد بسیار زیادی تالیفی و فاقد ارزش هستن)
کتاب های خیلی سبز عمدتا آموزش محور و کاب های نشر الگو عمدتا تست محور هستن. طبیعتا اگر درس‌نامه بهتری نیاز دارید باید خیلی سبز تهیه کنید ولی اگر دنبال یه منبع چالشی تر هستید نشر الگو رو کار کنید. هر دو کتاب نسبتا سطح یکسانی دارن و انتخاب یکی از این دو با تصمیم شماست. تنها چیزی که میتونم با قطعیت بگم اینه که مبتکران یه سر و گردن از باقی کتاب های شیمی بالاتره
بله هست ولی نه در هر کتابی. یه مثال بزنم بهتر متوجه بشید. یادم هست اعتبارسنجی یکی از آزمون های قلمچی در شهر ما، یه سوال شیمی از عدد اتمی و عدد جرمی داده بود (فکر کنم آزمون 20 مهر 97 بود). نمونه اون سوال رو در هیچ کتابی (چه خیلی سبز، چه نشر الگو و ...) ندیده بودم و ندیدم تا اینکه هفته قبل چند نمونه از اون رو توی مبتکران حل کردم. یه مثال دیگه هم بزنم: یادم هست زمانی که فصل اول شیمی دوازدهم رو از روی خیلی سبز تموم کردم و رفتم سراغ نشر الگو، چند تا سوال از جدول مربوط به انحلال پذیری صابون و چند مسله هم از ثابت تعادل داده بود که فکرشو هم نمی‌کردم سوال اینطوری طرح بشه! در مقابل، نکات مربوط به مسائل ph در خیلی سبز کامل تر و قابل فهم تر بود. تا فعلا که هر نکته ای در سایر کتاب ها، آزمون های آزمایشی، فیلم ها و... دیدم توی مبتکران شیمی بوده و به نظرم سرامد هست

----------


## NimaHdp

> رشته ریاضیم.
> راستش من هم به همین نتیجه رسیدم که کلاس ها را کاهش بدم.قصدم این بود فقط حسابان و هندسه گسسته برم.اما معارفه فیزیک اقای نادری نژاد نویسنده گاج رو که دیدم حس کردم اونقدری که فکر می کردم روی فیزیک مسلط نیستم به خصوص دهم.حالا تصمیم گرفتم فیزیک و حسابان رو کلاس برم


تکنیک اغلب دبیرها (نه هر دبیری) همینه دوست عزیز. سعی می‌کنن یه سری مطالب رو بیان کنن که دانش آموز اولین باره میشنوه. اینطوری به دانش‌آموز تلقین میشه که ضعیفه. اونم با خودش خیال می‌کنه که وای! من اوضاعم خوب نیست و این دبیر فوق العادست! بهتره با همین دبیر پیش برم و dvd هاشو بخرم، کلاس هاشو برم و ...

----------


## SSalehi

> بله خودم هم خیلی سبز ریاضی جامع نظام جدید رو کار کردم و کاملا حرف شما رو قبول دارم. متاسفانه تطابقی بین درسنامه و تست ها وجود نداره ولی شیمی خیلی سبز کاملا برخلاف ریاضیش هست. اکثر تست هاش تالیفی هستن و کاملا مطابق با درسنامه، به‌این صورت که اگر شما درسنامه ها رو خوب بفهمید، تقریبا همه تست هاش رو جواب میدین. بازم میگم که سطح متوسط اغلب تست ها و سازگاری کامل اونها با درسنامه ای که بسیار روان و ساده نوشته شده میتونه شما رو برای شروع کار راه بندازه. اگر به درصد های بهتر فکر می‌کنید باید دنبال یه منبع سطح بالاتر مثل نشر الگو و مبتکران باشید
> همون‌طور که گفتم میکرو نظام قدیم (همون گاج نقره ای) برای اغلب درس ها پیشنهاد میشد و خیلی با کیفیت بود ولی برای نظام جدید تقریبا هیچکدوم از کتاب های میکرو و میکرو طلایی خوب نیستن. اگر میخواین خودتون مطمئن بشید کافیه یه سر بزنید به کتاب فروشی ها و تست هاش رو بررسی کنید (تعداد بسیار زیادی تالیفی و فاقد ارزش هستن)
> کتاب های خیلی سبز عمدتا آموزش محور و کاب های نشر الگو عمدتا تست محور هستن. طبیعتا اگر درس‌نامه بهتری نیاز دارید باید خیلی سبز تهیه کنید ولی اگر دنبال یه منبع چالشی تر هستید نشر الگو رو کار کنید. هر دو کتاب نسبتا سطح یکسانی دارن و انتخاب یکی از این دو با تصمیم شماست. تنها چیزی که میتونم با قطعیت بگم اینه که مبتکران یه سر و گردن از باقی کتاب های شیمی بالاتره
> بله هست ولی نه در هر کتابی. یه مثال بزنم بهتر متوجه بشید. یادم هست اعتبارسنجی یکی از آزمون های قلمچی در شهر ما، یه سوال شیمی از عدد اتمی و عدد جرمی داده بود (فکر کنم آزمون 20 مهر 97 بود). نمونه اون سوال رو در هیچ کتابی (چه خیلی سبز، چه نشر الگو و ...) ندیده بودم و ندیدم تا اینکه هفته قبل چند نمونه از اون رو توی مبتکران حل کردم. یه مثال دیگه هم بزنم: یادم هست زمانی که فصل اول شیمی دوازدهم رو از روی خیلی سبز تموم کردم و رفتم سراغ نشر الگو، چند تا سوال از جدول مربوط به انحلال پذیری صابون و چند مسله هم از ثابت تعادل داده بود که فکرشو هم نمی‌کردم سوال اینطوری طرح بشه! در مقابل، نکات مربوط به مسائل ph در خیلی سبز کامل تر و قابل فهم تر بود. تا فعلا که هر نکته ای در سایر کتاب ها، آزمون های آزمایشی، فیلم ها و... دیدم توی مبتکران شیمی بوده و به نظرم سرامد هست


میکرو فیزیک هم خوب نیست؟
برای شیمی فیل بهتر از تست مبتکران نیست؟فیل شیمی کمبودی نداره؟

----------


## SSalehi

> تکنیک اغلب دبیرها (نه هر دبیری) همینه دوست عزیز. سعی می‌کنن یه سری مطالب رو بیان کنن که دانش آموز اولین باره میشنوه. اینطوری به دانش‌آموز تلقین میشه که ضعیفه. اونم با خودش خیال می‌کنه که وای! من اوضاعم خوب نیست و این دبیر فوق العادست! بهتره با همین دبیر پیش برم و dvd هاشو بخرم، کلاس هاشو برم و ...


اما کلا تعریفشو شنیدم.راستش خودم میترسم برای فیزیک ریسک کنم چون رشته ام ریاضی هست تاثیر زیادی دارد

----------


## NimaHdp

> میکرو فیزیک هم خوب نیست؟
> برای شیمی فیل بهتر از تست مبتکران نیست؟فیل شیمی کمبودی نداره؟


تنها کتاب هایی از میکرو نظام جدید که به نظرم بد نیستن درسنامه زیست پایه و فیزیک جامعش هست. درسنامه زیست پایه رو چون خیلی نکته محور و کامل بود (به ویژه فصل گردش مواد یا همون قلب و خون خودمون!) می‌پسندم و فیزیک جامعش رو به خاطر تست های شناسه دار خیلی زیادی که داره. به همین خاطر توی پست قبل از (تقریبا هیچکدوم) استفاده کردم! 
فیل شیمی ها فعلا به کارتون نمیاد. یه نقل قول کنم از خود فروشگاه مبتکران: (مجموعه کتاب‌های فیل شیمی در اصل با هدف چکیده و جمع‌بندی درس نوشته شده، ولی گول اندام ترکه‌ای و لاغر مردنی‌اش را نخورید! باور کنید مطالب لازم برای کنکور سراسری را به طور کامل پوشش می‌دهد.) همونطور که خود انتشارات تایید کرده، کتاب های فیل شیمی هدفشون آموزش کامل مطالب نیست و در واقع مخصوص دوران جمع بندی و مرور هستن، اگرچه کیفیت بالایی دارن و منم بخش دوم جملشون رو قبول دارم

----------


## NimaHdp

> اما کلا تعریفشو شنیدم.راستش خودم میترسم برای فیزیک ریسک کنم چون رشته ام ریاضی هست تاثیر زیادی دارد


تصمیم با خودتونه. کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی‌کنه ولی مواظب باشید کلاس رفتنتون افراطی نشه

----------


## SSalehi

> تصمیم با خودتونه. کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی‌کنه ولی مواظب باشید کلاس رفتنتون افراطی نشه


بله حواسم هست.منبع کامل برای عربی می خواستم.من60%مجموع مطالب قواعد دهم و یازدهم رو بلدم و می خواهم در تابستان عربی پایه رو کامل کنم.چه کتابی پیشنهاد می کنید

----------


## NimaHdp

> بله حواسم هست.منبع کامل برای عربی می خواستم.من60%مجموع مطالب قواعد دهم و یازدهم رو بلدم و می خواهم در تابستان عربی پایه رو کامل کنم.چه کتابی پیشنهاد می کنید


خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی) کافیه

----------


## SSalehi

> خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی) کافیه


من نظام جدیدم فکر نمی کنم برای نظام جدید  باشه.البته هست اما غیر از ایشان نویسندگان دیگری هم مشارکت داشتند.
برای فیزیک تست های گاج خوب نیست؟
در ضمن چون یک مقدار مخالف کلاس هستید یک نکته می خواهم بگم جالبه.نمی دانم اما احتمالا رتبه یک کنکور امسال یا یکی از تک رقمی ها از شهر ما هست.فامیلیش هم صخرایی هست.ایشان برای حسابان و گسسته کلاس میرن.

----------


## NimaHdp

> من نظام جدیدم فکر نمی کنم برای نظام جدید  باشه.البته هست اما غیر از ایشان نویسندگان دیگری هم مشارکت داشتند.
> برای فیزیک تست های گاج خوب نیست؟
> در ضمن چون یک مقدار مخالف کلاس هستید یک نکته می خواهم بگم جالبه.نمی دانم اما احتمالا رتبه یک کنکور امسال یا یکی از تک رقمی ها از شهر ما هست.فامیلیش هم صخرایی هست.ایشان برای حسابان و گسسته کلاس میرن.


بله برای نظام جدید خیلی وقته که منتشر شده (در دو جلد پایه و دوازدهم)
درسته این کتاب 4 مولف داره که یکش خانم غزال موسوی هست ولی جلد نظام قدیم عربی جامع خیلی سبز تنها یک مولف داشت (خود خانم غزال موسوی)
چند پست قبل (بالاتر) توی همین تاپیک براتون فیزیک گاج رو توضیح دادم
چطوری نتیجه گیری کردین من مخالف کلاسم؟!  :Yahoo (1):  من فقط مخالف dvd هستم ولی در شرایط خاص هم باهاش مشکلی ندارم. هر دانش آموزی که مدرسه رفته، در کلاس هاش هم شرکت کرده و این اجتناب ناپذیر نیست. عده ای هم بسته به نیاز خودشون کلاس های خارج از مدرسه میرن (چه رتبه یک رقمی باشه و چه رتبه شش رقمی!). منم عرض کردم که اگر خودتون تشخیص میدین نیاز به کلاس خارج از مدرسه دارین، میتونید شرکت کنید

----------


## SSalehi

> بله برای نظام جدید خیلی وقته که منتشر شده (در دو جلد پایه و دوازدهم)
> درسته این کتاب 4 مولف داره که یکش خانم غزال موسوی هست ولی جلد نظام قدیم عربی جامع خیلی سبز تنها یک مولف داشت (خود خانم غزال موسوی)
> چند پست قبل (بالاتر) توی همین تاپیک براتون فیزیک گاج رو توضیح دادم
> چطوری نتیجه گیری کردین من مخالف کلاسم؟!  من فقط مخالف dvd هستم ولی در شرایط خاص هم باهاش مشکلی ندارم. هر دانش آموزی که مدرسه رفته، در کلاس هاش هم شرکت کرده و این اجتناب ناپذیر نیست. عده ای هم بسته به نیاز خودشون کلاس های خارج از مدرسه میرن (چه رتبه یک رقمی باشه و چه رتبه شش رقمی!). منم عرض کردم که اگر خودتون تشخیص میدین نیاز به کلاس خارج از مدرسه دارین، میتونید شرکت کنید


برای عربی پس همین که چهار مولف داره خوبه؟
برای فیزیک هم شما درسنامه را گفتید خوبه تست ها را نگفتید؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> برای عربی پس همین که چهار مولف داره خوبه؟
> برای فیزیک هم شما درسنامه را گفتید خوبه تست ها را نگفتید؟


مهم اینه که چه کسانی مولف هستن و چه جور کتابی و با چه کیفیتی نوشتن. کاری به تعداد مولف ها نداشته باشید

نقل قول از همون پستی که گفتم: ((( تنها کتاب هایی از میکرو نظام جدید که به نظرم بد نیستن درسنامه زیست پایه و فیزیک جامعش هست. درسنامه زیست پایه رو چون خیلی نکته محور و کامل بود (به ویژه فصل گردش مواد یا همون قلب و خون خودمون!) می‌پسندم و فیزیک جامعش رو به خاطر تست های شناسه دار خیلی زیادی که داره. به همین خاطر توی پست قبل از (تقریبا هیچکدوم) استفاده کردم! ))). البته اینو هم اضافه کنم که درسنامه های میکرو فیزیک، مختصر و مفید و برای تسلط نسبی و اولیه کافی هستن

----------


## Alirezad_031

> می خواستم بدونم برای تابستان درسی را کلاس برم یا نه. دوازدهم خواهم رفت.بعضی از کلاس ها معارفه رفتم مدرسانی هم که خیلی طرفدار دارن اما من چیزی نفهمیدم. در کل میشه با کتاب تست به تنهایی درصد های بالا گرفت.مثلا من در شیمی مدرسه مشکلاتم قابل حل هستند اما وقتی به کلاس کنکور ها می رم اصلا چیزی که بلد بودم هم یادم می ره.با اینکه مدرس‌سعی داشت مفهومی درس بده اما سرعتش نسبت به من سرعت نور بود.
> من می خواهم که توی تابستان تخصصی های پایه را کامل کنم چون تا حالا تستی کار نکردم


بله سرعتشون مثل نوره به دلیل اینکه باید سریع جمع کنن مطلبو و ذهن دانش اموز رو فعال تر کنن. سرعت توی مطالعه هم لازمه.

----------


## SSalehi

> بله سرعتشون مثل نوره به دلیل اینکه باید سریع جمع کنن مطلبو و ذهن دانش اموز رو فعال تر کنن. سرعت توی مطالعه هم لازمه.


کلا ناگهانی وارد سطح بالا میشه که برای من مناسب نبود.فکر میکنم آنجا که سرعت نور گفتم اشتباه کردم و مشکل همین سطح بالا بود

----------


## SSalehi

> مهم اینه که چه کسانی مولف هستن و چه جور کتابی و با چه کیفیتی نوشتن. کاری به تعداد مولف ها نداشته باشید
> 
> نقل قول از همون پستی که گفتم: ((( تنها کتاب هایی از میکرو نظام جدید که به نظرم بد نیستن درسنامه زیست پایه و فیزیک جامعش هست. درسنامه زیست پایه رو چون خیلی نکته محور و کامل بود (به ویژه فصل گردش مواد یا همون قلب و خون خودمون!) می‌پسندم و فیزیک جامعش رو به خاطر تست های شناسه دار خیلی زیادی که داره. به همین خاطر توی پست قبل از (تقریبا هیچکدوم چکدومفاده کردم! ))). البته اینو هم اضافه کنم که درسنامه های میکرو فیزیک، مختصر و مفید و برای تسلط نسبی و اولیه کافی هستن


کاری به تعداد مولف ندارم.منظورم این بود که کتابی که شما گفتید همینه؟
برای ادبیات موضوعی نشر الگو خوبه یا خیلی سبز یا گاج؟

----------


## Arash.ye

> مهم اینه که چه کسانی مولف هستن و چه جور کتابی و با چه کیفیتی نوشتن. کاری به تعداد مولف ها نداشته باشید
> 
> نقل قول از همون پستی که گفتم: ((( تنها کتاب هایی از میکرو نظام جدید که به نظرم بد نیستن درسنامه زیست پایه و فیزیک جامعش هست. درسنامه زیست پایه رو چون خیلی نکته محور و کامل بود (به ویژه فصل گردش مواد یا همون قلب و خون خودمون!) می‌پسندم و فیزیک جامعش رو به خاطر تست های شناسه دار خیلی زیادی که داره. به همین خاطر توی پست قبل از (تقریبا هیچکدوم) استفاده کردم! ))). البته اینو هم اضافه کنم که درسنامه های میکرو فیزیک، مختصر و مفید و برای تسلط نسبی و اولیه کافی هستن


داداش کتابای سال به سال زیست خیلی سبز رو هم کار میکنی؟حس میکنم زیادی حجیمن:/
بعد اینکه آیکیو ریاضی کار کردی؟جامع مهروماه چطور؟
بعد اینکه منابع و چکار میکنی آخه هنوز واسه ۹۹تجدید چاپ نشدن:/

----------


## NimaHdp

> کاری به تعداد مولف ندارم.منظورم این بود که کتابی که شما گفتید همینه؟
> برای ادبیات موضوعی نشر الگو خوبه یا خیلی سبز یا گاج؟


بله همون کتاب چند مولفی هست که فرمودید
اگر پیگیر تایپک بنده بوده باشید، تحلیل منابع موضوعی ادبیات رو که قبلا گذاشتم، دیدین ولی برای اینکه خیالتون رو راحت کنم، *در کل* هفت خوان خیلی سبز بهتره. البته فعلا هفت خوان مخصوص کنکور 99 منتشر نشده ولی کتاب های موضوعی ادبیات نشر الگو منتشر شده. میتونید تهیه و استفاده کنید

----------


## NimaHdp

> داداش کتابای سال به سال زیست خیلی سبز رو هم کار میکنی؟حس میکنم زیادی حجیمن:/
> بعد اینکه آیکیو ریاضی کار کردی؟جامع مهروماه چطور؟
> بعد اینکه منابع و چکار میکنی آخه هنوز واسه ۹۹تجدید چاپ نشدن:/


در هر سال تحصیلی، خیلی سبز زیست مربوط به خودش رو کار کردم. الان دیگه کار نمی‌کنم. بله حجیمن ولی اگر فرصت یک ساله برای تموم کردن هر کدوم داشته باشید کار خیلی سختی نیست!
بله هر دو رو کار کردم
برای خودم راه حل دارم. نگران من نباشید  :Yahoo (1):  (حالا انگار برای کسی مهمه من چکار می‌کنم!). برای کنکوری هایی که دوازدهم رو در سال تحصیلی 98-99 تموم میکنن هم مشکل خاصی وجود نداره. همین الان هم یه سری کتاب های مخصوص کنکور 99 اومدن و کارتون رو راه میندازن. علاوه بر اون، هر دانش آموزی در سال دهم و یازدهم برای خودش یه سری کتاب خریده. اگر کتاب هاش از لحاظ کیفی خوب باشن، میتونه همون هارو کار کنه و نیازی به خرید مجدد کتاب یا نگرانی برای چاپ کتاب های جامع نباشه. دیدم بعضی هارو که فرضا کمک درسی دهم و یازدهم (جداگانه و سال به سال) رو دارن، اونوقت نگران اینن که چه وقت کتاب پایه چاپ میشه :/

----------


## SSalehi

> بله همون کتاب چند مولفی هست که فرمودید
> اگر پیگیر تایپک بنده بوده باشید، تحلیل منابع موضوعی ادبیات رو که قبلا گذاشتم، دیدین ولی برای اینکه خیالتون رو راحت کنم، *در کل* هفت خوان خیلی سبز بهتره. البته فعلا هفت خوان مخصوص کنکور 99 منتشر نشده ولی کتاب های موضوعی ادبیات نشر الگو منتشر شده. میتونید تهیه و استفاده کنید


دلیل برتری هفت خوان به نشر الگو چیه؟چون من با نشرالگو راحت ترم و اگر اختلاف زیادی نداشته باشه ترجیح می دم نشر الگوبخونم

----------


## NimaHdp

> دلیل برتری هفت خوان به نشر الگو چیه؟


خب جواب سوالتون دقیقا همون تحلیل منابع ادبیات هست که الان توی آرشیو پست هام ندارم  :Yahoo (1): 
خلاصش اینه: از بین مبحثی های ادبیات، هفت خوان درس نامه خیلی کامل تر و جامع تر داره و به هر دانش آموزی با هر سطحی، از صفر تا صد مطالب رو آموزش میده. تست های تالیفی فراوان و مطابق با استاندارد آسون به سخت هم پله به پله شما رو به چالش می‌کشه. در صورتی که نشر الگو کتابی با درس نامه بسیار خلاصه تر و در بعضی موارد ناقص هست. در کل، تست های تالیفی نشرالگو کمتر از هفت خوان هست ولی تست های شناسه دارش (قلمچی، گزینه 2، سنجش، گاج، المپیاد ادبیات و...) بیشتره

----------


## Arash.ye

> در هر سال تحصیلی، خیلی سبز زیست مربوط به خودش رو کار کردم. الان دیگه کار نمی‌کنم. بله حجیمن ولی اگر فرصت یک ساله برای تموم کردن هر کدوم داشته باشید کار خیلی سختی نیست!
> بله هر دو رو کار کردم
> برای خودم راه حل دارم. نگران من نباشید  (حالا انگار برای کسی مهمه من چکار می‌کنم!). برای کنکوری هایی که دوازدهم رو در سال تحصیلی 98-99 تموم میکنن هم مشکل خاصی وجود نداره. همین الان هم یه سری کتاب های مخصوص کنکور 99 اومدن و کارتون رو راه میندازن. علاوه بر اون، هر دانش آموزی در سال دهم و یازدهم برای خودش یه سری کتاب خریده. اگر کتاب هاش از لحاظ کیفی خوب باشن، میتونه همون هارو کار کنه و نیازی به خرید مجدد کتاب یا نگرانی برای چاپ کتاب های جامع نباشه. دیدم بعضی هارو که فرضا کمک درسی دهم و یازدهم (جداگانه و سال به سال) رو دارن، اونوقت نگران اینن که چه وقت کتاب پایه چاپ میشه :/


من نمیدونم درکنار میکرو کار کنم زیستای سال به سال خیلی سبز رو یا نه:/

----------


## NimaHdp

> داداش کتابای سال به سال زیست خیلی سبز رو هم کار میکنی؟حس میکنم زیادی حجیمن:/
> بعد اینکه آیکیو ریاضی کار کردی؟جامع مهروماه چطور؟
> بعد اینکه منابع و چکار میکنی آخه هنوز واسه ۹۹تجدید چاپ نشدن:/


شما فارغ التحصیل چه سال تحصیلی‌ای هستین؟ 97-98 یا 98-99؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> من نمیدونم درکنار میکرو کار کنم زیستای سال به سال خیلی سبز رو یا نه:/


نه  :Yahoo (1): 
بهتره در کنار میکرو، نشر الگو رو کار کنید. درسنامه میکرو زیست خودش کامله و نیازی به کتاب آموزش محوری مثل خیلی سبز نیست. تست های بهتری هم از خیلی سبز داره. فعلا بهترین ترکیب زیست برای نظام جدید ها، میتونه نشرالگو و میکرو باشه (البته باید صبر کرد و دید iq و سایر کتاب هایی که قراره منتشر بشن چطورن. نظام قدیم ها از ترکیب نشر الگو و iq خیلی نتیجه می‌گرفتن)

----------


## Arash.ye

> نه 
> بهتره در کنار میکرو، نشر الگو رو کار کنید. درسنامه میکرو زیست خودش کامله و نیازی به کتاب آموزش محوری مثل خیلی سبز نیست. تست های بهتری هم از خیلی سبز داره. فعلا بهترین ترکیب زیست برای نظام جدید ها، میتونه نشرالگو و میکرو باشه (البته باید صبر کرد و دید iq و سایر کتاب هایی که قراره منتشر بشن چطورن. نظام قدیم ها از ترکیب نشر الگو و iq خیلی نتیجه می‌گرفتن)


خیلی ممنون داداش...فقط اینکه راجبه ریاضی نگفتی آیکیو و مهروماه رو کار نکردی؟میخوام بدونم خوبن یا نه...

----------


## Hamid_tig

> خب جواب سوالتون دقیقا همون تحلیل منابع ادبیات هست که الان توی آرشیو پست هام ندارم 
> خلاصش اینه: از بین مبحثی های ادبیات، هفت خوان درس نامه خیلی کامل تر و جامع تر داره و به هر دانش آموزی با هر سطحی، از صفر تا صد مطالب رو آموزش میده. تست های تالیفی فراوان و مطابق با استاندارد آسون به سخت هم پله به پله شما رو به چالش می‌کشه. در صورتی که نشر الگو کتابی با درس نامه بسیار خلاصه تر و در بعضی موارد ناقص هست. در کل، تست های تالیفی نشرالگو کمتر از هفت خوان هست ولی تست های شناسه دارش (قلمچی، گزینه 2، سنجش، گاج، المپیاد ادبیات و...) بیشتره


داداش دمت گرم که در رابطه با منابع اظهار نظر میکنی ولی لطفا این کار به رتبه برتر های نظام جدید واگذار کن که به زودی هم مشخص میشن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> می خواستم بدونم برای تابستان درسی را کلاس برم یا نه. دوازدهم خواهم رفت.بعضی از کلاس ها معارفه رفتم مدرسانی هم که خیلی طرفدار دارن اما من چیزی نفهمیدم. در کل میشه با کتاب تست به تنهایی درصد های بالا گرفت.مثلا من در شیمی مدرسه مشکلاتم قابل حل هستند اما وقتی به کلاس کنکور ها می رم اصلا چیزی که بلد بودم هم یادم می ره.با اینکه مدرس‌سعی داشت مفهومی درس بده اما سرعتش نسبت به من سرعت نور بود.
> من می خواهم که توی تابستان تخصصی های پایه را کامل کنم چون تا حالا تستی کار نکردم


سلام.خسته نباشی
باتوجه به اینکه پایت ضعیفه(میگی تستی کار نکردم وگرنه قصد توهین ندارم.اگه بهتون برخورد ببخشید)تابستون فقط اختصاصیای دهم و یازدهم رو کار کن بعلاوه عمومیای یازدهم
اگه ساعت مطالعت بالای ۱۲ساعته بنظرم ریاضی دوازدهم رو بخون



> داداش دمت گرم که در رابطه با منابع اظهار نظر میکنی ولی لطفا این کار به رتبه برتر های نظام جدید واگذار کن که به زودی هم مشخص میشن


بسیار معقوله

----------


## NimaHdp

> خیلی ممنون داداش...فقط اینکه راجبه ریاضی نگفتی آیکیو و مهروماه رو کار نکردی؟میخوام بدونم خوبن یا نه...


خواهش می‌کنم

بله هردو رو کار کردم
آی کیو پایه به پایه کار می‌کردم که ازش خیلی راضی نبودم و گذاشتمش کنار (بد نیست ولی گزینه های بهتری هم وجود داره!)
مهر و ماه ریاضی جامع رو چند رو قرض گرفتم از دوستام یه نگاهی انداختم. کتاب خوبیه و تست هاش هم استانداردن. درسنامه خیلی خوبی هم داره. (البته چون تعدد منابع خودم خیلی بالاست! دیگه زورم نرسید بخرمش)
انتشارات مهر و ماه، تخته سیاه و خیلی سبز در درس ریاضی کتاب های خیلی خوبی دارن. من فعلا با ترکیب خیلی سبز-تخته سیاه جلو میرم ولی مهر و ماه رو هم قبول دارم. راستی مهر و ماه ریاضی جامع مخصوص کنکور 99 هنوز منتشر نشده (اگرچه تقریبا همون مهر و ماه مخصوص 98 هم برای کنکور 99 مناسبه)

----------


## NimaHdp

> داداش دمت گرم که در رابطه با منابع اظهار نظر میکنی ولی لطفا این کار به رتبه برتر های نظام جدید واگذار کن که به زودی هم مشخص میشن


خیلی خب پس من به خاطر شما از الان به بعد هیچ اظهار نظری درباره منابع نمی‌کنم. خودتونید و خودتون. منتظر باشید همون رتبه های برتر بیان رایگان براتون منابع تحلیل کنن. خود دانید

----------


## NimaHdp

> سلام.خسته نباشی
> باتوجه به اینکه پایت ضعیفه(میگی تستی کار نکردم وگرنه قصد توهین ندارم.اگه بهتون برخورد ببخشید)تابستون فقط اختصاصیای دهم و یازدهم رو کار کن بعلاوه عمومیای یازدهم
> اگه ساعت مطالعت بالای ۱۲ساعته بنظرم ریاضی دوازدهم رو بخون
> 
> بسیار معقوله


عجب ://///////

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> عجب ://///////


نمیدونم برداشتتون از پیامم چی بود.تیکه ننداختم و منظورم از اینکه معقوله این بود که نظر گرفتن از رتبه های برتر کنکور معقوله نه اینکه حرف شما رو ندید بگیرند :Y (559):

----------


## Hamid_tig

> خیلی خب پس من به خاطر شما از الان به بعد هیچ اظهار نظری درباره منابع نمی‌کنم. خودتونید و خودتون. منتظر باشید همون رتبه های برتر بیان رایگان براتون منابع تحلیل کنن. خود دانید


داداش لطفا کمی مودب تر من که حرف بدی نزدم... شما هم میتونید تجربیاتتون رو به اشتراک بگذارید ولی در رابطه با خوب بودن من میگم بهتره کسانی که تجربه ی سال کنکور رو دارن و از منابع نتیجه گرفتن این اظهار نظر رو انجام بدن  و رایگان و غیر رایگان نداره خودشون مصاحبه هاشون رو که گذاشتن منابعی که خروجی خوب دادن مشخص میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SSalehi

> خب جواب سوالتون دقیقا همون تحلیل منابع ادبیات هست که الان توی آرشیو پست هام ندارم 
> خلاصش اینه: از بین مبحثی های ادبیات، هفت خوان درس نامه خیلی کامل تر و جامع تر داره و به هر دانش آموزی با هر سطحی، از صفر تا صد مطالب رو آموزش میده. تست های تالیفی فراوان و مطابق با استاندارد آسون به سخت هم پله به پله شما رو به چالش می‌کشه. در صورتی که نشر الگو کتابی با درس نامه بسیار خلاصه تر و در بعضی موارد ناقص هست. در کل، تست های تالیفی نشرالگو کمتر از هفت خوان هست ولی تست های شناسه دارش (قلمچی، گزینه 2، سنجش، گاج، المپیاد ادبیات و...) بیشتره


اما زیر شاخه ها را بهتر پوشش میده اگر نگاه کنید فهرست ها را که آخری خیلی سبز و بقیه نشر الگو

----------


## NimaHdp

> نمیدونم برداشتتون از پیامم چی بود.تیکه ننداختم و منظورم از اینکه معقوله این بود که نظر گرفتن از رتبه های برتر کنکور معقوله نه اینکه حرف شما رو ندید بگیرند


ظاهرا من اشتباه برداشت کردم. عذر میخوام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NimaHdp

> داداش لطفا کمی مودب تر من که حرف بدی نزدم... شما هم میتونید تجربیاتتون رو به اشتراک بگذارید ولی در رابطه با خوب بودن من میگم بهتره کسانی که تجربه ی سال کنکور رو دارن و از منابع نتیجه گرفتن این اظهار نظر رو انجام بدن  و رایگان و غیر رایگان نداره خودشون مصاحبه هاشون رو که گذاشتن منابعی که خروجی خوب دادن مشخص میشه


جسارت نکردم دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (1):  فقط یه خرده لحنم جدی بود
می‌دونم منظورتون چیه ولی خدمتتون عرض کنم که ما هم از پشت کوه نیومدیم. درسته که علامه ده نیستم ولی فقط منابعی رو که تست کردم و در امتحانات مدرسه و آزمون های آزمایشی نتیجه گرفتم (هنوز کنکوری ندادم که بخوام رتبه بگیرم یا نگیرم :/) تحلیل می‌کنم و دربارشون نظر میدم
خیلی خب میتونید راه های دیگه رو انتخاب کنید. منم دارم حرف خودمو میزنم. قبول کردن یا نکردنش به عهده خواننده هست

----------


## NimaHdp

> اما زیر شاخه ها را بهتر پوشش میده اگر نگاه کنید فهرست ها را که آخری خیلی سبز و بقیه نشر الگو


ببینید، مطالب هر دو کتاب تقریبا یکی هست ( ساختار مبحث زبان فارسی که تغییر نمی‌کنه! هر دو کتاب بر اساس کتاب درسی نوشته شدن) اما فرق هایی هم بینشون وجود داره. درسته که طبقه بندی مطالب در نشر الگو بهتر به نظر میاد ولی خیلی از نکات رو هم نداره. مثلا در مبحث فعل، نشر الگو ضعیف تر از خیلی سبز هست. (اگر هر دو کتاب رو در دسترس دارین، میتونید برای نمونه فعل های دو جزئی و سه جزئی از خیلی سبز و نشر الگو رو با هم مقایسه کنید). البته هر دو کتاب از لحاظ تست تقریبا یکسان هستن و تعداد تست های شناسه دار یکسانی دارن
در 4 مبحث از 5 مبحث ادبیات (به جز در قرابت معنایی که نشر الگو خیلی بهتر از هفت خوان عمل کرده)، هفت خوان نسبت به نشر الگو کامل تر هست

----------


## Hamid_tig

> جسارت نکردم دوست عزیز  فقط یه خرده لحنم جدی بود
> می‌دونم منظورتون چیه ولی خدمتتون عرض کنم که ما هم از پشت کوه نیومدیم. درسته که علامه ده نیستم ولی فقط منابعی رو که تست کردم و در امتحانات مدرسه و آزمون های آزمایشی نتیجه گرفتم (هنوز کنکوری ندادم که بخوام رتبه بگیرم یا نگیرم :/) تحلیل می‌کنم و دربارشون نظر میدم
> خیلی خب میتونید راه های دیگه رو انتخاب کنید. منم دارم حرف خودمو میزنم. قبول کردن یا نکردنش به عهده خواننده هست


عرض نکردم که حرف شما اشتباه هست  :Yahoo (76): 
 ولی خیلی تراز بالاهای امسال رو دیدم نظراتشون متفاوت از شما بود حتی بعضی منابعی که شما گفتید خوبن رو بد میگفتن حتی در همین انجمن .... واسه همین گفتم رتبه برتر ها :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amoehsan

> می خواستم بدونم برای تابستان درسی را کلاس برم یا نه. دوازدهم خواهم رفت.بعضی از کلاس ها معارفه رفتم مدرسانی هم که خیلی طرفدار دارن اما من چیزی نفهمیدم. در کل میشه با کتاب تست به تنهایی درصد های بالا گرفت.مثلا من در شیمی مدرسه مشکلاتم قابل حل هستند اما وقتی به کلاس کنکور ها می رم اصلا چیزی که بلد بودم هم یادم می ره.با اینکه مدرس‌سعی داشت مفهومی درس بده اما سرعتش نسبت به من سرعت نور بود. من می خواهم که توی تابستان تخصصی های پایه را کامل کنم چون تا حالا تستی کار نکردم


  سلام من امسال تونستم فقط با کتاب تست خودمو بکشم بالا ولی خب این یه چیز نسبیه و برای هر کسی فرق داره.شما هم اگه احساس میکنید میتونید و قدرت اینو دارید تکی بخونید همین کارو کنید چون اگه خودت مطالب رو یاد بگیری امکانش ضعیفه که اونارو فراموش کنی.و وقتی دیدی یه مطلب رو نمیتونی یاد بگیری نباید زود نا امید بشی انقدر بخون و تست بزن که یاد بگیری

----------


## NimaHdp

> عرض نکردم که حرف شما اشتباه هست 
>  ولی خیلی تراز بالاهای امسال رو دیدم نظراتشون متفاوت از شما بود حتی بعضی منابعی که شما گفتید خوبن رو بد میگفتن حتی در همین انجمن .... واسه همین گفتم رتبه برتر ها


اختیار هرکس دست خودشه عزیز من. من فقط نظرم رو دادم که شاید گره از کار کسی باز بشه. عیبی نداره حق انتخاب با خوانندست. به هر حال اون رتبه برتر هم یه چیزی میدونه که حرف میزنه

----------


## SSalehi

> ببینید، مطالب هر دو کتاب تقریبا یکی هست ( ساختار مبحث زبان فارسی که تغییر نمی‌کنه! هر دو کتاب بر اساس کتاب درسی نوشته شدن) اما فرق هایی هم بینشون وجود داره. درسته که طبقه بندی مطالب در نشر الگو بهتر به نظر میاد ولی خیلی از نکات رو هم نداره. مثلا در مبحث فعل، نشر الگو ضعیف تر از خیلی سبز هست. (اگر هر دو کتاب رو در دسترس دارین، میتونید برای نمونه فعل های دو جزئی و سه جزئی از خیلی سبز و نشر الگو رو با هم مقایسه کنید). البته هر دو کتاب از لحاظ تست تقریبا یکسان هستن و تعداد تست های شناسه دار یکسانی دارن
> در 4 مبحث از 5 مبحث ادبیات (به جز در قرابت معنایی که نشر الگو خیلی بهتر از هفت خوان عمل کرده)، هفت خوان نسبت به نشر الگو کامل تر هست


راستش فعل دو جزیی و سه جزیی را در نشر الگو ندیدم و اصلا اولین بار که می شنوم.شاید در نظام جدید نمیاد

----------


## Arash.ye

> عرض نکردم که حرف شما اشتباه هست 
>  ولی خیلی تراز بالاهای امسال رو دیدم نظراتشون متفاوت از شما بود حتی بعضی منابعی که شما گفتید خوبن رو بد میگفتن حتی در همین انجمن .... واسه همین گفتم رتبه برتر ها


اینجوریام نیس...من خودم دوستم ترازش ۷۲۰۰ هس ..منابعی که میگن رو اونم تایید میکنه...یه نفر که ترازش از ۶بیشتر باشه خیلی راحت میتونه منبع خوب و بد و تشخیص بده خیلی تراز بالا ملاک نیس

----------


## Hamid_tig

> اینجوریام نیس...من خودم دوستم ترازش ۷۲۰۰ هس ..منابعی که میگن رو اونم تایید میکنه...یه نفر که ترازش از ۶بیشتر باشه خیلی راحت میتونه منبع خوب و بد و تشخیص بده خیلی تراز بالا ملاک نیس


همه ی منابع ؟ ... خیلی خب 
خودتون که در جو سال کنکور قرار بگیرید همه چیز معلوم میشه ... موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Arash.ye

> همه ی منابع ؟ ... خیلی خب 
> خودتون که در جو سال کنکور قرار بگیرید همه چیز معلوم میشه ... موفق باشید


دوست عزیز من خودم کنکوری ۹۸ ام ترازمم بد نیس میانگینم ۶۴۰۰

----------


## pegah hosseini

سلام راستش من یک چیزی بگم در زبان فارسی مهم نیست چه کتابی حتی یکی از رتبه برترها گفت فقط تست کنکور زدم اونم از آبی 
اما مقایسه بین نشرالگو و خیلی سبز در زبان فارسی خیلی سبز از لحاظ توضیح دادن بهتره  ( توی قرابت هم خیلی سبز بهتره)
موفق باشید

----------


## Hamid_tig

> دوست عزیز من خودم کنکوری ۹۸ ام ترازمم بد نیس میانگینم ۶۴۰۰


جالبه خودمم یه همچین وضعیتی دارم... پس شما عربی خیلی سبز پایه رو تایید میکنید؟.... ایشالا تو کنکور موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## pegah hosseini

حالا اگر از لحاظ درسنامه و توضیح مشکل ندارین می توانید از نشر الگو کار کنید

----------


## Arash.ye

> جالبه خودمم یه همچین وضعیتی دارم... پس شما عربی خیلی سبز پایه رو تایید میکنید؟.... ایشالا تو کنکور موفق باشی


ببین درسنامه اش واقعا کامله کامله هرچی که بخوای داره و به زبون کاملا ساده و روون توضیح داده ولی یه ایراد که ازش گرفته میشه اینه که طبق حذفیات سازمان سنجش خیلی توضیحاتش اضافیه ولی واقعا هیچکس نمیدونه این حذفیات رعایت بشه یا نه...این از درسنامه!تستاشم واسه شروع عالیه سطح تستاش آسون و متوسطه ...ولی واسه تسلط بیشتر یه کتاب سطح بالا رو هم میشه درکنارش تست زد من خودم کار کردم به همین دوستمم پیشنهاد دادم اونم خیلی راضی بود ...ولی بازم میگم اگه اون حذفیات تو کنکورا مسال رعایت بشه پس درسنامه ی این کتاب خیلی اضافه گویی داره ...مرسی داداش شمام موفق باشی

----------


## NimaHdp

> راستش فعل دو جزیی و سه جزیی را در نشر الگو ندیدم و اصلا اولین بار که می شنوم.شاید در نظام جدید نمیاد


به همین خاطر از مبحث افعال دو جزئی سه جزئی اسم بردم که توی الگو نیست. مطالب زیادی* (در چارچوب کتاب)* وجود داره که خیلی سبز به دلیل آموزش محور بودن توضیح داده ولی نشرالگو خیر. خودم هر دو سری کتاب موضوعی هفت خوان و نشر الگو رو دارم و کار کردم. میدونم هرکدوم چه ضعف هایی دارن  :Yahoo (1): 
فعل های دو جزئی سه جزئی و خیلی مباحث دیگه مطابق کتاب درسی نظام جدید میتونن در طرح تست کنکور استفاده بشن. چرا ریسک کنیم؟!

----------


## NimaHdp

> جالبه خودمم یه همچین وضعیتی دارم... پس شما عربی خیلی سبز پایه رو تایید میکنید؟.... ایشالا تو کنکور موفق باشی


من هم مثل شما و اقا آرش هستم. امیدوارم توی کنکور 99 گره از کار هر سه ‌تامون باز بشه!

----------


## SSalehi

> به همین خاطر از مبحث افعال دو جزئی سه جزئی اسم بردم که توی الگو نیست. مطالب زیادی* (در چارچوب کتاب)* وجود داره که خیلی سبز به دلیل آموزش محور بودن توضیح داده ولی نشرالگو خیر. خودم هر دو سری کتاب موضوعی هفت خوان و نشر الگو رو دارم و کار کردم. میدونم هرکدوم چه ضعف هایی دارن 
> فعل های دو جزئی سه جزئی و خیلی مباحث دیگه مطابق کتاب درسی نظام جدید میتونن در طرح تست کنکور استفاده بشن. چرا ریسک کنیم؟!


راستش جمله های دو یا سه جزئی بود اما فعل نه بود.اما بعضی مباحث مثل وابسته وابسته من از نشر الگو بهترفهمیدم تا خیلی سبز

----------


## SSalehi

> ببینید، مطالب هر دو کتاب تقریبا یکی هست ( ساختار مبحث زبان فارسی که تغییر نمی‌کنه! هر دو کتاب بر اساس کتاب درسی نوشته شدن) اما فرق هایی هم بینشون وجود داره. درسته که طبقه بندی مطالب در نشر الگو بهتر به نظر میاد ولی خیلی از نکات رو هم نداره. مثلا در مبحث فعل، نشر الگو ضعیف تر از خیلی سبز هست. (اگر هر دو کتاب رو در دسترس دارین، میتونید برای نمونه فعل های دو جزئی و سه جزئی از خیلی سبز و نشر الگو رو با هم مقایسه کنید). البته هر دو کتاب از لحاظ تست تقریبا یکسان هستن و تعداد تست های شناسه دار یکسانی دارن
> در 4 مبحث از 5 مبحث ادبیات (به جز در قرابت معنایی که نشر الگو خیلی بهتر از هفت خوان عمل کرده)، هفت خوان نسبت به نشر الگو کامل تر هست


من رفتم خیلی سبز رو هم دیدم اما به همان اندازه نشر الگو گفت.اگر می تونید یک عکس از همونی که مد نظرت هست رو بفرست که متوجه شیم

----------


## Pretty_Lover

سلام یه سوال دارم:از بین منابعی که میگم کدوما خوبن؟
لطفا دلیل خوب و بد بودن اونا رو هم بگین
1-زبان:شهاب اناری یا کیاسالاری؟کتاب جامع کدومشون بهتره؟واسه گرامر و تست واژه میخوام(سطح گرامرم خوبه و میخوام گرامر کامل نکاتشو گفته باشه و همینطور از لحاظ تست واژه خوب کار کرده باشه)
2-دینی:خیلی سبز یا گاج نقره ای یا میکرو طلایی؟اینم میخوام کامل نکاتو بررسی کرده باشه
3-ریاضی:پایه خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه؟(سطح ریاضیم متوسطه روبه پایینه.میخوام قویش کنم)کدومشون پاسخنامه تشریحی خوب و تستای سطح بالا دارن؟
4- عربی:خیلی سبز یا میکرو طلایی؟(عربی قواعدم نسبتا خوبه و اینم میخوام نکات و تستاش جامعو عالی باشه)
5- واسه درک مطلب عربی چی بگیرم(متاسفانه درک مطلبم ضعیفه)
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین و نظر بدین واقعا توان مالی تست کردن منبع ندارم

----------


## Pretty_Lover

Up

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> سلام یه سوال دارم:از بین منابعی که میگم کدوما خوبن؟
> لطفا دلیل خوب و بد بودن اونا رو هم بگین
> 1-زبان:شهاب اناری یا کیاسالاری؟کتاب جامع کدومشون بهتره؟واسه گرامر و تست واژه میخوام(سطح گرامرم خوبه و میخوام گرامر کامل نکاتشو گفته باشه و همینطور از لحاظ تست واژه خوب کار کرده باشه)
> 2-دینی:خیلی سبز یا گاج نقره ای یا میکرو طلایی؟اینم میخوام کامل نکاتو بررسی کرده باشه
> 3-ریاضی:پایه خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه؟(سطح ریاضیم متوسطه روبه پایینه.میخوام قویش کنم)کدومشون پاسخنامه تشریحی خوب و تستای سطح بالا دارن؟
> 4- عربی:خیلی سبز یا میکرو طلایی؟(عربی قواعدم نسبتا خوبه و اینم میخوام نکات و تستاش جامعو عالی باشه)
> 5- واسه درک مطلب عربی چی بگیرم(متاسفانه درک مطلبم ضعیفه)
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین و نظر بدین واقعا توان مالی تست کردن منبع ندارم


زبان : من هر دو کار کردم به نظرم کیاسالار سطحش بالاتره
دینی : خیلی سبز
ریاضی : باتوجه به سطحت خیلی سبز یا تخته سیاه
عربی : خیلی سبز
درک مطلب : درک مطلب عمار - موضوعی خیلی سبز - مینی میکروطلایی  به نظرم فرقی ندارن اما اگه خیلی ضعیفی به نظرم عمار

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> زبان : من هر دو کار کردم به نظرم کیاسالار سطحش بالاتره
> دینی : خیلی سبز
> ریاضی : باتوجه به سطحت خیلی سبز یا تخته سیاه
> عربی : خیلی سبز
> درک مطلب : درک مطلب عمار - موضوعی خیلی سبز - مینی میکروطلایی  به نظرم فرقی ندارن اما اگه خیلی ضعیفی به نظرم عمار


مهر و ماه چطور؟تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم

----------


## Arash.ye

> مهر و ماه چطور؟تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم


ببین درسنامه بهتر از مهروماه پیدا نمیکنی خیلی خیلی کامله ولی یه مشکلی که هس اینه که کتابش واسه کنکور ۹۹ مرداد ماه میاد بیرون

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> مهر و ماه چطور؟تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم


مهروماه گفتن تا دو ماه دیگه حتما میاد. ولی سطح تستاش نسبت به اون دو کتاب بالاتره و واسه شروع با توجه به سطح تون فک نکنم مناسب باشه و با خیلی سبز هم میشه درصد بالا زد. بازم خودتون یه بررسی بکنید

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> مهروماه گفتن تا دو ماه دیگه حتما میاد. ولی سطح تستاش نسبت به اون دو کتاب بالاتره و واسه شروع با توجه به سطح تون فک نکنم مناسب باشه و با خیلی سبز هم میشه درصد بالا زد. بازم خودتون یه بررسی بکنید


میکروی پایه دارم ولی کامل نیست بازم ممنون

----------


## SSalehi

> من هم مثل شما و اقا آرش هستم. امیدوارم توی کنکور 99 گره از کار هر سه ‌تامون باز بشه!


شما برای فیزیک تا حالا کلاس رفتی؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> شما برای فیزیک تا حالا کلاس رفتی؟


سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
خیر

----------


## SSalehi

> سلام 
> خیر


چه مدرسه ای بودید؟نمونه ؟تیزهوشان؟دولتی؟غیر انتفاعی ؟

----------


## hero93

به نظر من به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته کلاس بستگی به این داره که با کتاب کمک آموزشی می تونید یاد بگرید یا نه اگه کلاس هم می خواید بگیرید بیشتر از ۲تا۳ درس کلاس نرید بیشتر باید خودتون بخونید و تست بزنید چیزی که تو سال کنکور ضروری هست یکی آزمون آزمایشی هست یکی مشاوره درست حسابی این دوتا خیلی به من کمک کرد 
موفق باشید

----------


## SSalehi

> به نظر من به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته کلاس بستگی به این داره که با کتاب کمک آموزشی می تونید یاد بگرید یا نه اگه کلاس هم می خواید بگیرید بیشتر از ۲تا۳ درس کلاس نرید بیشتر باید خودتون بخونید و تست بزنید چیزی که تو سال کنکور ضروری هست یکی آزمون آزمایشی هست یکی مشاوره درست حسابی این دوتا خیلی به من کمک کرد 
> موفق باشید


اتفاقا به این فکر بودم که به جای یکی ازکلاس ها مشاور بگیرم اما مطمئن نبودم تصمیمم درسته.چون از یک طرف چیز هایی که سر کلاس فیزیک می گفت به یادم می یاد و نکات خوب بود با اینکه خیلیاش داخل کتاب میکرو بود اما بعضی چیزها را خود مدرس بلد بود که مقداری سرعت محاسبات را بالا می برد.

----------


## hero93

> اتفاقا به این فکر بودم که به جای یکی ازکلاس ها مشاور بگیرم اما مطمئن نبودم تصمیمم درسته.چون از یک طرف چیز هایی که سر کلاس فیزیک می گفت به یادم می یاد و نکات خوب بود با اینکه خیلیاش داخل کتاب میکرو بود اما بعضی چیزها را خود مدرس بلد بود که مقداری سرعت محاسبات را بالا می برد.


  آفرین بر شما که از همین الان به فکر هستید برای فیزیک و ر یاضی پیشرفت شما دقیقا برابر هست با تمرین و تست هر چه قدر هم استاد عالی باشه بازم نمی تونه جای تمرینو بگیره اما اگه کسی کلا هیچی از فیزیک ندونه و نتونه با کتاب جلو بره استفاده از کلاس مفید هست اما اگه یه نفر یه ذره خودش بلد باشه و با کتاب بتونه پیش بره اصلا توصیه نمیشه کلاس بره زمان تو سال کنکور از هر چیزی دیگه ای اهمیتش بیشتره اگه یه نفر بتونه از تجربه های موفق دیگران استفاده کن و خودش آزمون و خطا نکنه خیلی از رقبا جلو میفته

----------


## SSalehi

> آفرین بر شما که از همین الان به فکر هستید برای فیزیک و ر یاضی پیشرفت شما دقیقا برابر هست با تمرین و تست هر چه قدر هم استاد عالی باشه بازم نمی تونه جای تمرینو بگیره اما اگه کسی کلا هیچی از فیزیک ندونه و نتونه با کتاب جلو بره استفاده از کلاس مفید هست اما اگه یه نفر یه ذره خودش بلد باشه و با کتاب بتونه پیش بره اصلا توصیه نمیشه کلاس بره زمان تو سال کنکور از هر چیزی دیگه ای اهمیتش بیشتره اگه یه نفر بتونه از تجربه های موفق دیگران استفاده کن و خودش آزمون و خطا نکنه خیلی از رقبا جلو میفته


مشاور شما چه کسی بود؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> چه مدرسه ای بودید؟نمونه ؟تیزهوشان؟دولتی؟غیر انتفاعی ؟


تیزهوشان

----------


## SSalehi

> تیزهوشان


به همبن خاطر بود که بدون کلاس تونستی بخونی دیگه. من با اینکه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی میرم. اما کلا توی شهر ما سطح علمی مدارس به شدت پایین هست.و شاید مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ما در حد مدرسه دولتی شهر های دیگه باشه. یعنی فقط در حد کتاب
خداییش نکاتی را مثلا توی فیزیک بلدی که توی این کتابها نباشه

----------


## NimaHdp

> به همبن خاطر بود که بدون کلاس تونستی بخونی دیگه. من با اینکه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی میرم. اما کلا توی شهر ما سطح علمی مدارس به شدت پایین هست.و شاید مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ما در حد مدرسه دولتی شهر های دیگه باشه. یعنی فقط در حد کتاب
> خداییش نکاتی را مثلا توی فیزیک بلدی که توی این کتابها نباشه


دوست خوبم این طرز فکرت از ریشه غلطه. متاسفانه شما فکر می‌کنید مدارس تیزهوشان سرآمد هستن و از مدارس دیگه خیلی بهترن
اگر بخوام اوضاع تاسف بار تیزهوشان یاسوج رو براتون شرح بدم میتونم ساعت ها صحبت کنم ولی الان جاش نیست. به اندازه کافی اوضاعمون بد هست که ازش به عنوان بهانه مناسبی برای عدم موفقیتمون استفاده کنیم ولی موفقیت، یادگیری و مهارت فقط به مدرسه و کلاس نیست. همه و همه به خود دانش‌آموز بستگی داره. معلم های شهر ما به جز تعداد انگشت شماری همه افتضاحن. من همه دروس رو به صورت خود آموز یاد گرفتم و هیچ معلمی در موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت من نقش اساسی نداشت. کل کلاس هایی تقویتی که در دوره دبیرستان رفتم، 4 جلسه زیست، 6 جلسه شیمی و 6 جلسه ریاضی با دبیر های *خارج از تیزهوشان* و *صرفا برای رفع اشکال* بوده (تابستان 97)
برای اینکه خیالتون رو از بابت فیزیک راحت کنم، باید بگم معلم فیزیک سال دهم و یازدهم ما آقای ارجمند بود (دوازدهم مدرسه نرفتم) که علاوه بر سواد ضعیف کنکوری که داشت، بسیار بدرفتار و خشن بود. مثال نمی‌زنم چون رفتار وحشیانش متعارف نیست. متاسفانه  غلط های محتوایی زیادی در مطالب آموزشی و جزوه ای که سر کلاس میگفت وجود داشت. نکات و تکنیک کنکوری رو ما تو خواب هم با این اقا ندیدیم! انتقادات هم به تشنج کشیده میشد. برخلاف اعتراضات بسیار زیادی که من و سایر بچه های کلاس داشتیم، معلم فیزیکمون عوض نشد و من سال دهم و یازدهم رو با سیر تا پیاز ها سر کردم. نتیجش هم پایه بسیار ضعیف در فیزیک و ضعف آموزشی من بود که هنوز دارم ازش آسیب می‌بینم به خصوص در مسائل الکریسیته جاری و مغناطیس. با این وجود تونستم خودمو تا حدی جلو ببرم و الان هم از خودم راضیم
در حال حاضر هرچی میدونم، از کمک درسی هام میدونم و هیچ نکته، تکنیک یا قلقی خارج از این کتاب ها بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hero93

> مشاور شما چه کسی بود؟


مشاوره من دکتر زارعی بود اون سال من از طریق مهدی زارعی که اسمش تو مجله آمون قلم چی به عنوان رتبه های تک رقمی بود آشنا شدم آخرش هم رتبه اش تو کنکور 6 شد یکی دیگه از شاگرداش هم پویا مینایی 4 شد فیزیک هم 100 زده بود تو اون سال 70-80 رتبه زیر هزار داشت  سایتش هم
ادرش konkurmap.irهست البته ظرفیت مشاوره هاش یکی دو هفته از تیر که می گذره پر میشه اگه خواستید زودی مشاوره بگیرید نمی دونم تا الان ظرفیت مشاورهاش پر شده یا نه

----------


## SSalehi

> دوست خوبم این طرز فکرت از ریشه غلطه. متاسفانه شما فکر می‌کنید مدارس تیزهوشان سرآمد هستن و از مدارس دیگه خیلی بهترن
> اگر بخوام اوضاع تاسف بار تیزهوشان یاسوج رو براتون شرح بدم میتونم ساعت ها صحبت کنم ولی الان جاش نیست. به اندازه کافی اوضاعمون بد هست که ازش به عنوان بهانه مناسبی برای عدم موفقیتمون استفاده کنیم ولی موفقیت، یادگیری و مهارت فقط به مدرسه و کلاس نیست. همه و همه به خود دانش‌آموز بستگی داره. معلم های شهر ما به جز تعداد انگشت شماری همه افتضاحن. من همه دروس رو به صورت خود آموز یاد گرفتم و هیچ معلمی در موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت من نقش اساسی نداشت. کل کلاس هایی تقویتی که در دوره دبیرستان رفتم، 4 جلسه زیست، 6 جلسه شیمی و 6 جلسه ریاضی با دبیر های *خارج از تیزهوشان* و *صرفا برای رفع اشکال* بوده (تابستان 97)
> برای اینکه خیالتون رو از بابت فیزیک راحت کنم، باید بگم معلم فیزیک سال دهم و یازدهم ما آقای ارجمند بود (دوازدهم مدرسه نرفتم) که علاوه بر سواد ضعیف کنکوری که داشت، بسیار بدرفتار و خشن بود. مثال نمی‌زنم چون رفتار وحشیانش متعارف نیست. متاسفانه  غلط های محتوایی زیادی در مطالب آموزشی و جزوه ای که سر کلاس میگفت وجود داشت. نکات و تکنیک کنکوری رو ما تو خواب هم با این اقا ندیدیم! انتقادات هم به تشنج کشیده میشد. برخلاف اعتراضات بسیار زیادی که من و سایر بچه های کلاس داشتیم، معلم فیزیکمون عوض نشد و من سال دهم و یازدهم رو با سیر تا پیاز ها سر کردم. نتیجش هم پایه بسیار ضعیف در فیزیک و ضعف آموزشی من بود که هنوز دارم ازش آسیب می‌بینم به خصوص در مسائل الکریسیته جاری و مغناطیس. با این وجود تونستم خودمو تا حدی جلو ببرم و الان هم از خودم راضیم
> در حال حاضر هرچی میدونم، از کمک درسی هام میدونم و هیچ نکته، تکنیک یا قلقی خارج از این کتاب ها بلد نیستم


ببخشید عصبانیت کردم. اگر دوست داررید میشه اخرین ترازتون را بگید.در ضمن من هم الان اهوازم اما اصالتا اهل مارگونم. این چیزی که درباره کتاب گفتی به من امید داد. یک پست قبل از این هست درباره مشاور صحبت کردم.کاری به صحبت ایشان ندارم چون اصلا شاید خودشون مشاور باشن.اما کلا من با شناختی که از خودم دارم خیلی زود نا امید میشم. و داشتن مشاور سهم بزرگی غیر از برنامه ریزی همان مجبور کردن به درس است. اون مشاوری که مدنظرم هست ، میدونم که در طول هفته خودش پیگیر درس نیست و یک همکار داره که دانشجو هست.اما وقتی پیش خودش بری و بفهمه که انجام ندادی خیلی عصبی میشه.حالا کلا نظت چیه؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> ببخشید عصبانیت کردم. اگر دوست داررید میشه اخرین ترازتون را بگید.در ضمن من هم الان اهوازم اما اصالتا اهل مارگونم. این چیزی که درباره کتاب گفتی به من امید داد. یک پست قبل از این هست درباره مشاور صحبت کردم.کاری به صحبت ایشان ندارم چون اصلا شاید خودشون مشاور باشن.اما کلا من با شناختی که از خودم دارم خیلی زود نا امید میشم. و داشتن مشاور سهم بزرگی غیر از برنامه ریزی همان مجبور کردن به درس است. اون مشاوری که مدنظرم هست ، میدونم که در طول هفته خودش پیگیر درس نیست و یک همکار داره که دانشجو هست.اما وقتی پیش خودش بری و بفهمه که انجام ندادی خیلی عصبی میشه.حالا کلا نظت چیه؟


چرا عصبانیت عزیز من؟! من کلا لحنم اینطوریه. عذر میخوام اگر ناراحت شدین. امیدوارم به دل نگیرید  :Yahoo (1): 
آخرین تراز آزمون آزمایشیم مربوط به قلمچی هست (سال قبل) و با یه افت خیلی شدید رسیدم به ۶۴۰۰. بعد از اون دیگه ادامه ندادم
خب خوشحالم که از دیار خودمون هستین! خوشبختم
ببینید، اگر شما با یک نفر مشاوره می‌گیرید، باید با همون فرد کار کنید، نه همکارش و... اینکه ایشون شما رو دایورت کنه روی یک نفر دیگه (به هر دلیلی من جمله اینکه من وقت ندارم پیگیر شما باشم و ...) و خودش از بالا نظارت کنه هیچ ارزش و سودی برای شما نخواهد داشت. نظر من اینه که اگر از کیفیت مشاور مورد نظرتون اطمینان دارین، بهتره با خودش کار کنید، در غیراینصورت کلا قیدش رو بزنید. مشاور های حرفه ای زیادی هستن که میتونن شما رو همراهی کنن

----------


## SSalehi

> چرا عصبانیت عزیز من؟! من کلا لحنم اینطوریه. عذر میخوام اگر ناراحت شدین. امیدوارم به دل نگیرید 
> آخرین تراز آزمون آزمایشیم مربوط به قلمچی هست (سال قبل) و با یه افت خیلی شدید رسیدم به ۶۴۰۰. بعد از اون دیگه ادامه ندادم
> خب خوشحالم که از دیار خودمون هستین! خوشبختم
> ببینید، اگر شما با یک نفر مشاوره می‌گیرید، باید با همون فرد کار کنید، نه همکارش و... اینکه ایشون شما رو دایورت کنه روی یک نفر دیگه (به هر دلیلی من جمله اینکه من وقت ندارم پیگیر شما باشم و ...) و خودش از بالا نظارت کنه هیچ ارزش و سودی برای شما نخواهد داشت. نظر من اینه که اگر از کیفیت مشاور مورد نظرتون اطمینان دارین، بهتره با خودش کار کنید، در غیراینصورت کلا قیدش رو بزنید. مشاور های حرفه ای زیادی هستن که میتونن شما رو همراهی کنن


ببین ایشان درطول هفته یکبار من را می بینن و می پرسن گه تا چه حد پیش رفتم و بعد برنامه هقته بعد را میگن.اخر هفته هم ازمون میگیرن.اما تا جلسه بعد که من را ببینن
یکی از همکاراش زنگ می زنه و پیگیری می کنه چه قدر از اون برنامه را انجام دادم.منظورت از دایورت اینه؟یانه؟..بعد خودت کسی را برای مشاوره میشناسی؟زارعی را می شناسی؟محصل ایرانی چطوره؟یکنفر هم توی شهرمون هست که توضیح دادم.

----------


## NimaHdp

> ببین ایشان درطول هفته یکبار من را می بینن و می پرسن گه تا چه حد پیش رفتم و بعد برنامه هقته بعد را میگن.اخر هفته هم ازمون میگیرن.اما تا جلسه بعد که من را ببینن
> یکی از همکاراش زنگ می زنه و پیگیری می کنه چه قدر از اون برنامه را انجام دادم.منظورت از دایورت اینه؟یانه؟..بعد خودت کسی را برای مشاوره میشناسی؟زارعی را می شناسی؟محصل ایرانی چطوره؟یکنفر هم توی شهرمون هست که توضیح دادم.


آره دقیقا منظورم همینه
ظاهرا مشاوره ایشون فقط به صورت رفع تکلیفی انجام میشه. خود فردی که براتون برنامه ریزی می‌کنه باید پیگیر شما هم باشه ، نه نمایندش، همکارش و....
مناسفانه هردو موردی رو که اسم بردین ‌نمیشناسم و تا حالا هم باهاشون کار نکردم. از دوستان و آشنایان هم پرسیدم ظاهرا کسی باهاشون کار نکرده
من با مشاوره غیرحضوری کلا مخالفم چون میدونم بازده چندانی نداره. گزینه های بهتری هم هستن. شهر شما مشاور خوب دیگه ای نداره که حضوری کار کنه؟

----------


## SSalehi

> آره دقیقا منظورم همینه
> ظاهرا مشاوره ایشون فقط به صورت رفع تکلیفی انجام میشه. خود فردی که براتون برنامه ریزی می‌کنه باید پیگیر شما هم باشه ، نه نمایندش، همکارش و....
> مناسفانه هردو موردی رو که اسم بردین ‌نمیشناسم و تا حالا هم باهاشون کار نکردم. از دوستان و آشنایان هم پرسیدم ظاهرا کسی باهاشون کار نکرده
> من با مشاوره غیرحضوری کلا مخالفم چون میدونم بازده چندانی نداره. گزینه های بهتری هم هستن. شهر شما مشاور خوب دیگه ای نداره که حضوری کار کنه؟


یکی قره باغی هست که حضوری کار میکنه کلاهاش پنج نفره هست اما بین دوجلشه فکر نکنم خودش پیگیر بشه.تعریفشم زیاد شنیدم.یکی هم همون یزدان پناه بود که گقتم اما خودش پیگیر نیست.کلاس هاش یک نفره است. کلا فکر نکنم توی اهواز خود مشاور پیگر بشه...اونایی که مطرح تر هستن همه شون اینطورین.اما از بین دوتا بالایی هر دو مطرحن.قره باغی معروفه روال کارش هم شبیه همونه.یزدان پناه هم که پست قبلی درباره همون حرف زدم.اما اینطور که شنیدم شاگرداش افزایش تراز چشم گیر داشتن در حد۵۰۰۰به۷۰۰۰

----------


## NimaHdp

> یکی قره باغی هست که حضوری کار میکنه کلاهاش پنج نفره هست اما بین دوجلشه فکر نکنم خودش پیگیر بشه.تعریفشم زیاد شنیدم.یکی هم همون یزدان پناه بود که گقتم اما خودش پیگیر نیست.کلاس هاش یک نفره است. کلا فکر نکنم توی اهواز خود مشاور پیگر بشه...اونایی که مطرح تر هستن همه شون اینطورین.اما از بین دوتا بالایی هر دو مطرحن.قره باغی معروفه روال کارش هم شبیه همونه.یزدان پناه هم که پست قبلی درباره همون حرف زدم.اما اینطور که شنیدم شاگرداش افزایش تراز چشم گیر داشتن در حد۵۰۰۰به۷۰۰۰


راستش توی یاسوج این سبک مشاوره وجود نداره! همه به صورت تکی با یک مشاور ثابت به صورت حضوری کار می‌کنن و نتیجشو هم در رتبه برترهای شهر می‌بینید. به هر حال اگر مشاور خوب دیگه ای وجود نداره یا فقط از کیفیت این دو مورد مطمئن هستید، می‌تونید چند جلسه باهاشون کار کنید و اگر راضی بودین ادامه بدید. کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی‌کنه!

----------


## SSalehi

> راستش توی یاسوج این سبک مشاوره وجود نداره! همه به صورت تکی با یک مشاور ثابت به صورت حضوری کار می‌کنن و نتیجشو هم در رتبه برترهای شهر می‌بینید. به هر حال اگر مشاور خوب دیگه ای وجود نداره یا فقط از کیفیت این دو مورد مطمئن هستید، می‌تونید چند جلسه باهاشون کار کنید و اگر راضی بودین ادامه بدید. کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی‌کنه!


راستش اینجا از همه چی بدترینش وجود داره.
البته من هم به صورت حضوزی ایشان را می بینم اما هفته ای یکبار حدود نیم ساعت یا چهل دقیقه.توی این چهل دقیقه همه کاری را که مشاور ها انجام میدن را انجام می ده.تا هفته بعد که بخوام برم پیشش یک نفر دیگه تماس میگیره و می پرسه البته در جریان برنامه هست.به هرحال ممنون.شما خودت مشاور داشتی؟چه کسی بود؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> راستش اینجا از همه چی بدترینش وجود داره.
> البته من هم به صورت حضوزی ایشان را می بینم اما هفته ای یکبار حدود نیم ساعت یا چهل دقیقه.توی این چهل دقیقه همه کاری را که مشاور ها انجام میدن را انجام می ده.تا هفته بعد که بخوام برم پیشش یک نفر دیگه تماس میگیره و می پرسه البته در جریان برنامه هست.به هرحال ممنون.شما خودت مشاور داشتی؟چه کسی بود؟


خیی خب امیدوارم ازش نتیجه بگیرید
خودم جمعا بالای ده تا مشاور حضوری و غیرحضوری عوض کردم (تا اونجایی که یادم هست ۸ تاشون حضوری بودن) 
حضوری ها: شفیعی، نیکویی، مددی، باقری و ...
غیرحضوری ها: چند تا از مشاور های مکتبستان (غراوی و...)، سپهری و ...

----------


## SSalehi

> خیی خب امیدوارم ازش نتیجه بگیرید
> خودم جمعا بالای ده تا مشاور حضوری و غیرحضوری عوض کردم (تا اونجایی که یادم هست ۸ تاشون حضوری بودن) 
> حضوری ها: شفیعی، نیکویی، مددی، باقری و ...
> غیرحضوری ها: چند تا از مشاور های مکتبستان (غراوی و...)، سپهری و ...


کدام خوب بود؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> کدام خوب بود؟


هیچکدوم

----------


## SSalehi

> هیچکدوم


الان چه پشت کنکوری هستی؟
کنکور دادی؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> الان چه پشت کنکوری هستی؟
> کنکور دادی؟


نظام جدید هستم
بله سر جلسه کنکور 98 رفتم ولی از سال قبل هدفم رو کنکور 99 گذاشته بودم

----------

